# Feb '06 Challenge Photos - "Lines"



## TwistMyArm (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey Folks, nice work once again. 32 photos submitted this month for the challenge. I think it may be another tough one when it comes to choosing a favorite. 

Anyway all 32 photos can be viewed by clicking on the following link:Lines

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## NYY (Mar 1, 2006)

Great submissions, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Rahb (Mar 1, 2006)

couple of hard choices (for my inexperienced eye), but the most of them were good for the simple selection of subject (though it is not a simple task).


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 1, 2006)

What diverse ideas everyone! Great job.


----------



## Jen (Mar 2, 2006)

I love the variety of interpretations.  Quite amazing.


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 2, 2006)

There are some very nice photos in there good luck to everyone who submitted!  

May the best photo win!


----------



## mcoppadge (Mar 2, 2006)

Some good stuff. I had a hard time trying to narrow it down to just one.


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 2, 2006)

Good luck to everyone. Really nice shots in here!


----------



## Alison (Mar 3, 2006)

:shock: This is a fantastic group of entries!


----------



## mad_malteaser (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! So many wonderful photographs, and some really inspired ideas here. Had a really tough time deciding. Good luck!


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 8, 2006)

wooohooo I got 0 votes


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 8, 2006)

woohoo! I got 2!! Somebody likes me!! Yay!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey -Tatum-....Congrats.

-Tatum- submitted photo 18, which just beat out photo 9 by two votes. Nice job -Tatum-!


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Tatum! Many, many great shots in there.....hard to choose one.

I really like this one alot, nicely done!


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! I was sick that day and i was at my computer ( on TPF) and saw the miniblind shadows on my legs and wala!
Many thanks for the votes


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 8, 2006)

Congratulations Tatum!  When I saw your photo, I knew I had to vote for it so wonderfully unique 

Whoot 11 votes  Thanks everyone


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks, there were so many good photos I didn't really think i would win. I love #32


----------



## NYY (Mar 8, 2006)

Great job tatum

I guess nobody likes my geese


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess I could say I was original with my Pickup Lines..LMAO!

Very well done Tatum, Congrats!


----------



## Mohain (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Tatum for a great original shot 

I got 6 votes (no. 31), yay! Not bad 

I did notice that my shot was resized and therefore lost a lot of detail and looked really soft. I couldn't find a maximun size for enteries anywhere. Am I right in thinking that anything over 800 pixels wide will get downsized to 800 pixels? Can it be updated in the rules if so? Will remember for next time. :mrgreen: 

Cheers,

Mohain


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats Tatum, that's a dandy shot !


----------



## Mohain (Mar 9, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> I guess I could say I was original with my Pickup Lines..LMAO!


 
Great idea and a great shot, Mom. I nearly voted for yours but went with No. 9 in the end. I would have voted for Tatum but the hairy toes put me off :greenpbl: (still, great shot tho Tatum )


----------



## -Tatum- (Mar 9, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> Great idea and a great shot, Mom. I nearly voted for yours but went with No. 9 in the end. I would have voted for Tatum but the hairy toes put me off :greenpbl: (still, great shot tho Tatum )



I knew i should have shaved  

Thanks guys


----------



## puzzle (Mar 10, 2006)

Mohain said:
			
		

> I would have voted for Tatum but the hairy toes put me off :greenpbl: (still, great shot tho Tatum )


 
Ha! Didn't notice the toes, but the hairy legs put me off! I did think it was the most striking and eyecatching entry though.

Great shot too Mohain, I voted for yours!

I got no votes  but looks like I was in great company.  I really liked that geese one....


----------



## bobaab (Mar 12, 2006)

thank you to the two people who voted for my picture! (#26) This was my first contest here and it was great even getting votes..There's some great competition here   Hope to do more contests!


----------



## Jen (Mar 19, 2006)

-Tatum- said:
			
		

> Thanks, there were so many good photos I didn't really think i would win. I love #32



#32 was mine.  Thanks!  I really liked yours.  I am glad you won!


----------

